# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  JOMTIEN und PATTAYA FOTOS

## frank_rt

*
Eine Skulptur an Anfang der Jomtien Beach gegen den Plastikmüll. Es wurden Plastikflaschen zusammen geklebt in Form eines Fantasie Meerestier. 
Es könnte aber auch eine Schildkröte gewesen sein,
*

----------


## Erwin

ลดโลกเลอะ – รักษ์ปันสุข (etwa:lodlooglae – ragpansuck)

Mit dem gleichen Motto -der 1.Teil heisst „Verringere den Schmutz der Welt!“ fand ich im Internet eine weitere aus PET-Flaschen zusamnengesetzte Skulptur, die am Jomtianpark steht oder stand.

----------


## Siamfan

> ลดโลกเลอะ – รักษ์ปันสุข (etwa:lodlooglae – ragpansuck)
> 
> Mit dem gleichen Motto -der 1.Teil heisst „Verringere den Schmutz der Welt!“ fand ich im Internet eine weitere aus PET-Flaschen zusamnengesetzte Skulptur, die am Jomtianpark steht oder stand.


Wie muss man "steht oder stand" verstehen.

Vorher war es sortenreiner Abfall! Jetzt ist es immer noch Abfall aber viele Sorten verklebt!

----------


## Erwin

„steht oder stand” heisst, dass ich nicht weiss, ob die Figur heute noch da steht oder schon wieder verschwunden ist. Vielleicht kennt frank_rt die Figur?

Die Figur, so lese ich, wurde von der „Tourism Authority of Thailand“ und den Stadtverwaltungen von Pattaya und Bangkok ins Leben gerufen. Der Zweck war, „to raise awareness on the environment“, das “Kunstwerk” aus Plastik sollte die Menschen -ausdruecklich werden Thais und Touristen genannt- auf die Probleme mit Plastikmuell aufmerksam machen.

Gestern war ich auf einer OTOP-Ausstellung in Muang Thong, da gab es einen Stand, an dem man Tische und Stuehle kaufen konnte, die aus Plastikflaschen recycelt waren. Die PET-Flaschen werden zu feinem Granulat zermahlen, aus dem Granulat stellt man die Moebel her. Zwar fand ich das Ergebnis ernuechternd, die Moebel erschienen mir haesslich, aber imerhin hat man versucht, etwas Neues aus Altem zu machen.

Erwin

----------


## Siamfan

> „steht oder stand” heisst, dass ich nicht weiss, ob die Figur heute noch da steht oder schon wieder verschwunden ist. Vielleicht kennt frank_rt die Figur?
> 
> Die Figur, so lese ich, wurde von der „Tourism Authority of Thailand“ und den Stadtverwaltungen von Pattaya und Bangkok ins Leben gerufen. Der Zweck war, „to raise awareness on the environment“, das “Kunstwerk” aus Plastik sollte die Menschen -ausdruecklich werden Thais und Touristen genannt- auf die Probleme mit Plastikmuell aufmerksam machen.
> 
> Gestern war ich auf einer OTOP-Ausstellung in Muang Thong, da gab es einen Stand, an dem man Tische und Stuehle kaufen konnte, die aus Plastikflaschen recycelt waren. Die PET-Flaschen werden zu feinem Granulat zermahlen, aus dem Granulat stellt man die Moebel her. Zwar fand ich das Ergebnis ernuechternd, die Moebel erschienen mir haesslich, aber imerhin hat man versucht, etwas Neues aus Altem zu machen.
> 
> Erwin


Vor etwa 20-25(??) Jahren, wurde das in Ungarn vorgestellt.
Alle Ministerpraesidenten reisten mit 5-10 Pressereportern im Handgepaeck dort hin und dann wurde berichtet, das Plastikproblem waere geloest! 

555555555  :: 
Das war ein kleiner Betrieb mit 5-10 Bediensteten, die Muell sortierten.

Wie Erwin schon schreibt, wollte aber keiner diese schrecklichen Zaunpfosten, Parkbaenke, .... haben.
Das verlief dann wieder im Sande, .... aber in TH ist es als Ladenhueter immer noch gut.

Die auslaendischen Unternehmer kommen nicht wegen den billigen Arbeitskraeften nach TH.
Hier geht es nur um den Muell.
Kein Auslaender kann ohne 51% Thaibeteiligung etwas machen.
Da kann man aber grob abschaetzen, was man trotzdem noch verdienen kann, ueber die "preiswerte" Muellentsorgung.

Das sind alles unbezahlbare Altlasten fuer die naechsten Generationen.
DIE werden immer weniger, muessen sich um immer mehr Alte kuemmern, die "normalen" Schulden steigen, ....
Nicht nur der Muell von TH, der SONDERMUELL aus der ganzen Welt.

Der Staat TH ist nicht auf diese Investitionen angewiesen, die 51%-Einleger schon! ::

----------

